# x1950xtx - ATITool doesn't display temps



## wookie (Nov 13, 2006)

I am running Everest Ultimate and it is displaying a temp of 72celcius right now. I am not running anything much right now. I have my resolution at 1600x1200, but I doubt that would increase the temp. I want to monitor temp and fan speeds using ATITool also incase Everest is displaying the temp improperly? ATITool is not displaying any temp readouts for my card. I just installed this into a shuttle SD37P2 case with a Core 2 E6400 cpu.Its my first build in a long time so I want to get it done right!
thanks


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 13, 2006)

download the atitool.exe from the last link in the first post
at this spot>>http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16851&highlight=x1950xtx


Uninstall atitool you have now and install the one in this link


----------



## wookie (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks,
this worked fine for me. Temperatures are shown now!


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 14, 2006)

Good to hear , glad all is well now


----------

